# Flippin' Road Shooters!!!!



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Flippin' road shooters! This is my biggest peeve in all of hunting....

Yesterday morning my wife & I had walked out into a section and set up on a rock pile. As usual, the road shooters were circling the section like a bunch of lazy buzzards.

We had seen 3 shooter bucks and I had passed on a 300 yard shot on a 130 class when a shot opportunity on a solid mid 140's buck hanging with a hot doe developed. I had him dead to rights. 406 yards flat broadside and hadn't moved a muscle in 10 minutes, rock solid rest, no wind to contend with. I had the 400 yard plex locked on his shoulder and was just starting the squeeze when my wife called check fire.

A road shooter had also noticed the buck & does, had come down the ice covered blacktop at an unsafe speed, and slid to a stop directly in line with my shot.

Needless to say, even a rut adled buck won't hang around for this crap and he & the gals took off onto posted land. The only good this about it was that the icehole in the truck didn't get a chance to shoot at him, so I may get another crack at him this morning.

This is so typical of the road shooters around here. I particularly enjoy them crashing & bouncing on a prairie trail at about 60 MPH when they see a buck running cross country. Most of the time when they shoot if the deer doesn't go down at once they don't bother to follow up (don't want to get caught tespassing, don't you know...). If it does, the usual procedure is to tear out to the deer, throw it in the bed, and take off to gut it elsewhere (see above trespassing comment).

This method is so much easier than actually taking the time & years to develop relationships with landowners and cultivate long term access to private lands.

They really ought to try getting out of the truck and try real deer hunting. You know, on foot. Where you might get cold, tired, and actually experience the outdoors. They might even like it, and not screw things up for the other guy, too boot...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Why can't we get the G and F people to ENFORCE road hunting?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Why can't we get the G and F people to ENFORCE road hunting?


I'm with you NDT! Drives me nuts.

Sasha and Abby, they are only illegal if they shoot from or touching the vehicle if they don't have the permit. They can shoot from unpaved roads...I don't agree with it but it's legal in ND. Maybe something to target in the next legislative session?

My 80 pretty much goes to crap when the local road hunters are out...up and down the road all day long. I'm bordered on the south and east by a road.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I feel for you ND. We had the exact same thing happen to us 2 years ago. I swore off rifle hunting anywhere other than the badlands after that.



Sasha and Abby said:


> Why can't we get the G and F people to ENFORCE road hunting?


They do enforce it, only problem is theres about 1000 hunters to one warden.

ND just doesn't have enough wardens plain and simple.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> They do enforce it, only problem is theres about 1000 hunters to one warden.
> 
> ND just doesn't have enough wardens plain and simple.


Good point. Aren't there only like 13-16 for the entire state?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> They do enforce it, only problem is theres about 1000 hunters to one warden.
> 
> ND just doesn't have enough wardens plain and simple.


Isn't that where a good camera, binoculars, and a cell phone come in handy? I seem to read a lot of stories about road hunting and bad ethics as well as illegal actions. Seems to me the hunters who see it (you guys) would take matters into your own hands.

I seem to always read about Non-Res MN hunters ruining the duck hunting experience. It seems to me the ND residents have plenty of their own bad hunters.

Thankfully the road hunting problems is minimial here in the north woods. You can't see more than 8 feet into the woods from the road here.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

ruger1 said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > They do enforce it, only problem is theres about 1000 hunters to one warden.
> ...


This is NOT a Res and NR issue, if you want to make it into one, go the the "pour hunting" thread in the open forum..jd mn/nd has already ruined that one over there.

And BTW, I took pictures and called in the guys (deer hunters) I watched drive through a field and shoot at geese out the window last weekend. :wink:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

[quote="dblkluk
This is NOT a Res and NR issue, if you want to make it into one, go the the "pour hunting" thread in the open forum..jd mn/nd has already ruined that one over there.

And BTW, I took pictures and called in the guys (deer hunters) I watched drive through a field and shoot at geese out the window last weekend. :wink:[/quote]

Sorry dblkluk, not trying to make it a non-res thing. I just found some humor in the fact that not all NoDak's are all mighty and whatnot.

We are our own best defense. The CO's know that and expect that. They need us to call them and tell them what we've seen.

Of course with that being said. NoDak has some messed up laws with being able to shoot from the road and have an uncased gun in the truck, ect.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

ruger1 said:


> Sorry dblkluk, not trying to make it a non-res thing. I just found some humor in the fact that not all NoDak's are all mighty and whatnot. quote]
> 
> You never would have made that comment if you weren't trying to make it a Res vs NR issue. Your smarta$$ comment about all mighty is just another attempt to stir it. You think that the residents don't know there are idiots in ND too? Come one...
> 
> Anyway, these people are lazy and more than that they present a danger to others. There is almost no way many of these "hunters" know what's beyond their target when the deer is up against a shelterbelt or woods. There could be hunters in there and yet they shoot anyway...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> they are only illegal if they shoot from or touching the vehicle if they don't have the permit. They can shoot from unpaved roads...I don't agree with it but it's legal in ND.


Not true all you need is one foot touching the ground.

Here is another good one. It's legal to have a gun out the window as long as it isn't loaded. So when you see a deer you can look just don't shoot.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

taddy1340 said:


> You never would have made that comment if you weren't trying to make it a Res vs NR issue. Your smarta$$ comment about all mighty is just another attempt to stir it. You think that the residents don't know there are idiots in ND too? Come one...
> 
> Anyway, these people are lazy and more than that they present a danger to others. There is almost no way many of these "hunters" know what's beyond their target when the deer is up against a shelterbelt or woods. There could be hunters in there and yet they shoot anyway...


Actaully that wasn't my goal. I just found it ironic and funny. I went and read the "pour hunting" thread. Funny stuff there. Not my intention.

I do love NoDak and it's square mile raods. Sure does make scouting easy. But I can see how it cretes this problem. I love MN in that sense. All the fat slob hunters won't get off their 4 wheelers. So all I have to do is walk 800 yards into the woods and I've eliminated more than 75% of them. Go the full 1660 yards and you've eliminated all but 2% of the hunters. No competition, no saftey issues.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

g/o said:


> > they are only illegal if they shoot from or touching the vehicle if they don't have the permit. They can shoot from unpaved roads...I don't agree with it but it's legal in ND.
> 
> 
> Not true all you need is one foot touching the ground.


Interesting...not what I was told by a warden there. It doesn't seem to address it here either: http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html#aircraft


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Do not hunt on road rights of way unless you are certain that they are open to public use. Most road rights of way are under the control of the adjacent landowner and are closed to hunting when the adjacent land is posted closed to hunting.


A couple of years ago I had a pick up stop on a county road in front of me. I had to wait while one leaned over the hood and shot and one over the tail gate. I called the game and fish while this was happening, the deer they were shooting at was on unposted land. Quote from the G&F as long as they have one foot on the ground they are legal. I think it's bull$hit but that is the law. As you can see it doesn't say it's illegal to hunt road right aways, just do not do it.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am about 95% sure that G/O is right! My father talked to a game warden about the same thing last year and got the same answer!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

g/o said:


> > Do not hunt on road rights of way unless you are certain that they are open to public use. Most road rights of way are under the control of the adjacent landowner and are closed to hunting when the adjacent land is posted closed to hunting.
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago I had a pick up stop on a county road in front of me. I had to wait while one leaned over the hood and shot and one over the tail gate. I called the game and fish while this was happening, the deer they were shooting at was on unposted land. Quote from the G&F as long as they have one foot on the ground they are legal. I think it's bull$hit but that is the law. As you can see it doesn't say it's illegal to hunt road right aways, just do not do it.


Thanks. I also got a very detailed PM that also was along those same lines. Basically, some part of the body just needs to touch the ground as you indicated. He felt the game warden told me that to discourage the behavior.

Thanks again...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Maverick said:


> I am about 95% sure that G/O is right!/quote]
> 
> I guess pigs do fly! :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Interesting thread.

So what is the answer?

1. No shooting from roads? (And what do you classify a road?)

2. Having a cased unloaded gun in the truck? Won't fix the problem but it would slow them down.

3. Landowners have to legally post there land? Would eliminate most tresspass problems, another party in your goose field in the morning ect. The only land left for the road hunters would be Fed. or State land.

Growing up in Mn I guess # 3 is how I understand it. Problem is EVERY thing is posted. 
In the 8 years I hunted ND for waterfowl it was convienent if the land wasn't posted and you tried to contact the landowner but were unsuccesful after scouting for the night you were legal (didn't feel right ) but you could hunt that piece in the morning.

As all of you know you are rolling the dice that someone else didn't find the same unposted land, it is bad enough with waterfowl but I can see with deer hunting and the road hunters it could be really bad.

In MN we have thousands of State and National forest acres to deer hunt on so if you don't own land finding a place to hunt should never be a problem, we still have our road hunter but like stated befor if you get beyond sight of the road you will most likely have the woods to your self.

just courious to what the answer is for ND.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Here in South Dakota things are a bit different but the problem still exists.

#1 All land is posted in South Dakota wether there is a sign there or not. The law in South Dakota is you must have permission period.

#2 Hunting Big Game from a Road or Road Right of Way is a NO NO, it is illegal. Neither the Animal or Hunter can be on the Road or Road Right of Way. (This does not apply to Coyotes or Small Game, just Big Game).

#3 Is the same as ND, you can NOT shoot from a motorized vehicle, and must have at least one foot on the ground (provided you don't have a Handicap Permit that is). The exception to this law in South Dakota is for Varmints or Predators.

Yes the problem still exists in South Dakota. Our local Conservation Officer here has one of the biggest counties in the state to cover. If that isn't bad enough there are tracts of Tribal Land mixed throughout this county and knowing all the boundries is a nightmare.

I rarely see our Conservation Officer during our Deer Season, but his cell phone numbers are in the memory of my cell phone, and I usally talk to him a couple times a day. If I am really lucky I even get to hunt with him once in a while.

Larry


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

This is a no SHizz story. I was out goose hunting and after getting our limit last fall I took off to scout for the next morning. I am going about 50 down a gravel road I crest a hill, and just over it there is a guy laying on the road shooting at a deer. I would have ran him over if I didn't go in the ditch to avoid him.

That was by far the closest I have been to killing a human. Let me tell you it filled my shorts. As I looked back he was still laying on the road. Must have been a big buck.


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I am going about 50 down a gravel road I crest a hill, and just over it there is a guy laying on the road shooting at a deer. I would have ran him over if I didn't go in the ditch to avoid him.


If that would have been me, after I avoided his dumb azz, I would have gotten out of the truck and kicked him in the head and told him he's a stupid **** moron. Thats just plain stupid!! Not smart.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't understand how he didn't hear me coming.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Well guys, no joy... Have not seen that buck again as of this morning. As is normal, you only get one crack at the big boys...

Thanks again fargin' icehole road shooter, whoever you were... :******:


----------

